# Flying with kids, ID needed?



## TerriJ (Mar 21, 2012)

It has been awhile for me, what ID do kids need to board a plane?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 21, 2012)

*Such an easy question....*

Such a long answer. The short answer is everyone needs ID to fly. But kids under 18 don't necessarily have to show it. Unless the kids are going to an int'l destination. Then they need passports. And BOTH parents or a notarized letter authorizing whomever is accompanying them has permission. And some airlines restrictions are more strict than TSA. You have to call.

Here's TSA's page on ID: http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/acceptable_documents.shtm

Jim


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 21, 2012)

Our 15 year old always has his passport with him - he is a hockey player and looks older than he is so.....  I'd rather not have to deal with proving he is not older.  I also send a notarized letter with him if he is visiting someone without us or travelling with someone other than us.  It says he is in their custody and that they may provide medical services.  I also send a copy of his health insurance card.


----------



## presley (Mar 21, 2012)

When I have flown with my kids, they weren't required to have any ID.  Today, my son will be flying with a school group.  They were instructed to bring their school IDs.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 21, 2012)

*ID'S*

We always had their birth certificates and when a little older their school ID's 
with us.  When we took my son's friend with us we had his birth cirtificate and a letter from his parents with his medical card.  Sometimes we had to show the kids info. and othertimes we weren't asked to show anything or even asked if they were our kids or not.
Bart


----------



## whatsburning (Mar 21, 2012)

We always gave the screener our kids boarding passes with ours, and never had a problem getting through.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 22, 2012)

Children don't need ID to fly domestically.  EVERYONE (even a newborn) needs a Passport to fly internationally.


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 22, 2012)

You are right, they don't NEED it but I watched a "kid" in security line being pulled aside and questioned as he was big for his age.  Should he have been, probably not but security being what it is these days....   It is just easier.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 22, 2012)

lvhmbh said:


> You are right, they don't NEED it but I watched a "kid" in security line being pulled aside and questioned as he was big for his age. Should he have been, probably not but security being what it is these days.... It is just easier.


Good point.  We'll probably be to that age soon.  My 8 year old is already 5 feet tall and wears men's size 9 shoes.


----------



## HenryT (Mar 22, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Such a long answer. The short answer is everyone needs ID to fly. But kids under 18 don't necessarily have to show it. Unless the kids are going to an int'l destination. Then they need passports. And BOTH parents or a notarized letter authorizing whomever is accompanying them has permission. And some airlines restrictions are more strict than TSA. You have to call.
> 
> Here's TSA's page on ID: http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/acceptable_documents.shtm
> 
> Jim



Note that if you have full legal custody (as opposed to joint custody) of your child you do not need a notarized letter from the other parent stating that it is ok for you to take your child out of the country; but you do need to have a copy of the document that gives you full legal custody. Full legal custody is not just physical custody but the right to make all decisions regarding your child without the other parents permission or involvement.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 22, 2012)

As I mentioned in #1. It seems to be such an easy question. But first you have to define 'kids'. Whose? how old? Then define ID. Gov't issued? birth cert? Passport? Then how to fly? Commercial, private, charter, sightseeing? Domestic or Int'l? Then you throw in the spotty and changing parameters of TSA rule enforcement and the various airlines policies on carrying minors. 

There is no simple, quick answer to the OPs question. Be prepared for the most stringent enforcement and happy when asked for less.

Jim


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 22, 2012)

My kids have yet to be asked for an ID.  However, last year when we got their passports we also got them passport cards.  I always felt a little weird traveling out of state with no proof that my kids were indeed mine.


----------

